# Indian National in USA seeking help with UK immigration



## yhm117 (Jan 3, 2010)

Hi,

I am a person of INdian origin, currently working in USA on a H1B visa. I am looking to relocate to UK/ HongKong with my current company. However, I am not sure if I can be expatriate out of US firm, given my visa status. 

What will happen to my current Green Card process? Can I still continue to be an employee of the US firm? Can the firm continue to renew my H1B status, even though I wont visit US for couple of years?

Any help or guidance will be greatly appreciated.

Thanks for taking time out and helping me.

Thanks,


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Given what you're looking to do, I'm moving this over to the America section. It sounds to me as if your question/issue is less with UK immigration than with the status of your US visa and immigration status.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

